# bad USB ports? Need help with TA



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

I have (3) Tivo HD and (1) new Roamio Plus. The (3) Tivo HD have been running great for about a year on cable card + tuning adapter. All the cable cards and tuning adapters are Motorola M-card FW 6.25 and Motorola MTR700 FW 1.37. Right now, I am trying to get my brand new Roamio up and running the same way. I am in Tulsa, OK on Cox cable.

My Roamio symptoms are simple: whenever I plug a Motorola MTR700 Tuning adapter into my new Roamio, the roamio doesn't recognize there is a tuning adapter being plugged in. I have tried 5 different cablecard + tuning adapater combos of which (3) are known and working in my current Tivo HD's. The other (2) are my self install kit for the Roamio and the swap unit the technician tried while he was out. The Tivo Roamio reacts the same way to all (5) TA's when inserted: it doesn't recognize the TA and the TA starts to slow flash red. Since it's the TA or USB port that seems to be the issue, the Roamio can't tune to any SDV channels. It gets protected non-SDV channels just fine (ie: A&E, ESPN) but anything that requires SDV can't be tuned because the Roamio doesn't even see a tuning adapter device connected.

If I plug in my Tivo HD's with the new cable card + tuning adapter combo that I just tried on the Roamio, it works fine. All of my Tivo HD's "detect" that the tuning adapter and can tune in SDV channels without problem. I don't get why the cablecard + TA combo works fine in my Tivo HD's but doesn't work in my brand new Roamio Plus.

When I called Tivo to discuss this, they asked me to test if the USB ports can charge. They can charge. I don't know what this tells me but I thought I would write it down in case it was important.

I am stumped. Since my Tivo Roamio doesn't recognize when the TA is plugged in, I have no idea how to go about diagnosing this. Based on what I am seeing, the issue does not appear to be on the cable company's side but I don't know that for sure. If I can't get the Tivo Roamio to recognize the TA, then there is no point in having a Tivo and I'll have to send my new roamio back. I don't want to do that so I hope someone smarter than me can lead me to the promised land. Anyone else seen or heard of this issue?


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

When the TA slow flashes red, it still has a solid yellow LED lit up as well. The red flash only appears when I plug the unit into the Roamio.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Sounds like a bad Roamio to me. I would have it replaced.


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks Dave. Appreciate you taking the time to read and comment. That is the route I am taking. Tivo agreed to replace Roamio under warranty. I'll report back whether or not that fixes the problem. 

Since I have a known working cable card + TA (tested in my other Tivo HDs), I should be able to pop the CC + TA combo into the new Roamio and call Cox to have it paired. Since the equipment is provisioned already, it should be easy to pair everything.


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

As I am waiting for my replacement Roamio Plus, I have been reading up on the tuning adapter Cox gave me (Motorola MTR700). I am beginning to wonder if this is a Roamio problem or a bug with the MTR700. Some of the SiliconDust HDHomeRun people had trouble similar to mine and the SiliconDust engineers looked at it quite extensively.

This has me wondering:
http://www.silicondust.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=17751

This too:
https://www.silicondust.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=17678

Why? Because when I plug in the tuning adapter and it flashes red, I can see it on the Roamio DVR Diagnostics page at the very bottom. It shows "Connection State: Initializing" when the USB from the adapter is plugged in. It shows disconnected when it's unplugged. So the Roamio is definitely seeing when I plug and unplug the tuning adapter but for some reason the tuning adapter's status never gets past initialization. Incidentally, when I first plug the tuning adapter in and watch that "connection state" field, the following text flashes quickly: "Fatal error no HMAC key sent" before it shows Initializing.

The threads above talks about some kind of bug or security certificate issue with MTR700's after a certain date that won't allow the tuning adapter to work with the host device. That made me wonder if that is what I am seeing. The symptoms seem very similar.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tc2014 said:


> As I am waiting for my replacement Roamio Plus, I have been reading up on the tuning adapter Cox gave me (Motorola MTR700). I am beginning to wonder if this is a Roamio problem or a bug with the MTR700. Some of the SiliconDust HDHomeRun people had trouble similar to mine and the SiliconDust engineers looked at it quite extensively. This has me wondering: http://www.silicondust.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=17751 This too: https://www.silicondust.com/forum2/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=17678 Why? Because when I plug in the tuning adapter and it flashes red, I can see it on the Roamio DVR Diagnostics page at the very bottom. It shows "Connection State: Initializing" when the USB from the adapter is plugged in. It shows disconnected when it's unplugged. So the Roamio is definitely seeing when I plug and unplug the tuning adapter but for some reason the tuning adapter's status never gets past initialization. Incidentally, when I first plug the tuning adapter in and watch that "connection state" field, the following text flashes quickly: "Fatal error no HMAC key sent" before it shows Initializing. The threads above talks about some kind of bug or security certificate issue with MTR700's after a certain date that won't allow the tuning adapter to work with the host device. That made me wonder if that is what I am seeing. The symptoms seem very similar.


Interesting, but if it's a bad TA, why do they work connected to your TiVoHD though?


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Great question. I don't know why the TA works fine with the TivoHD's and not with the Roamio. But it does. Just to be sure, I tested again last night and was able to tune SDV channels on the TivoHD using the CC + TA from the Roamio. Once I confirmed the TivoHD detected the tuning adapter and showed SDV channels, I pulled the CC + TA out and put it back into the Roamio. The Roamio showed the same symptoms as above.

(sidenote: after I did my testing I called Cox and had them re-pair all the cablecards. All cards, including the Roamio's card, paired fine and all Tivos confirmed the same. The roamio still can't see the tuning adapter but it did pair to the cablecard, according to the Conditional Access screen)

I sure hope this is a hardware USB problem that a new Roamio will fix but I must admit I am not encouraged by the evidence or my testing. The new Roamio should arrive today so I will update more after I plug everything into the new Roamio and fire it up.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

if it was a widespread cox or roamio problem one or the other would/should know about it. This is the first I've seen this issue even though I have 2 Premieres. I would say bad tivo hardware or damaged.


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

I received the new Roamio and unfortunately, it did not fix the problem.

I am beginning more and more to think it is related to the SiliconDust threads I previously posted. I will definitely need help Tivo's help to get this resolved. Do they monitor these forums or is there someone I can contact who can assist further?

P.S. Am I the only person in Tulsa with a Roamio Plus + Motorola Mcard + Motorola MTR700 from Cox?


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Here is what I think the issue is (from the SiliconDust thread):



> Update 9/3/2014:
> After a lot of testing we can now reliably reproduce the problem. CONFIRMED as Mythbusters would say.
> 
> Every HDHomeRun (and every TiVo, cable STB, etc) contains a unique security certificate used for authentication, similar to how SSL works. These certificates are generated by a third party signing authority.
> ...


That would explain, exactly, why my tuning adapters would work on the TivoHD's but not work on the Roamio Plus. The Roamio plus is using a newer cert after May 2014.

Again, I probably need Tivo's help at this point so I hope they read these forums. All the SiliconDust stuff was being done back in Aug/Sept so maybe fixes are already available. Who knows.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Ok thanks. That would explain it! Great job investigating! I've owned many Cablecard tuners including tivos, SD HDHRs, Cetons, etc. and this is the first I am hearing any of this. 

I would say open a ticket with TiVo tech support and share this exact info you shared here. I did this previously with them when the Roamio was new and had issues with tuning problems. The Ceton and SD folks wrote into their SW/FW for it to perform retries on the Tuning Adapter/Resolver to make sure channels ended up tuning properly. TiVo was able to then implement a similar fix which really helped until many of the MSOs finally released newer FW on their TAs to fix the issue. 

Contact TiVo Margret on this forum if you have trouble getting a ticket opened.


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Sounds good I will do that. I already have a support ticket open for the replacement Roamio so I will call and update it to make sure it is still open and being worked.

For what it's worth, I found another case of what appears to be the same issue over on the Cox forums. See here:
http://forums.cox.com/forum_home/tv_forum/f/4/t/7035.aspx

Can't say if the person is in Tulsa but the symptoms they describe are the same as what I am seeing.

I sure hope we can resolve this because I really don't want to send my Roamio + minis back. My 30 day return guarantee is up on Nov 24 so the clock is ticking....


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Support ticket has been updated and I also emailed Margret. It's in Tivo's hands now so hopefully they will respond soon and give us an update on what they find out.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

tc2014 said:


> Sounds good I will do that. I already have a support ticket open for the replacement Roamio so I will call and update it to make sure it is still open and being worked.
> 
> I sure hope we can resolve this because I really don't want to send my Roamio + minis back. My 30 day return guarantee is up on Nov 24 so the clock is ticking....


If they are really working the issue, the support people will usually give you an extension on the 30-day return guarantee, if you call in before it is up and explain the situation and that you would like an extra 30-days to see if tivo can resolve the issue...


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Already done. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

I will have to look when I get home to see what model of tuning adapter I have, but I have a Roamio Plus that I have had since Sept 2013 that works with no problem with the Cox tuning adapter in Tulsa. I wonder if it works since I set it up a year ago?


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

wickerbill, thanks for posting as it's good to know the combo is possible/workable in Tulsa. If I can ask you to test one other thing: does your Roamio detect when you plug the USB and unplug the USB of the tuning adapter? ie: does it immediately pop up a screen telling the tuning adapter is connected?

My amateur understanding of the issue from the other threads is that each Roamio has a unique certificate that it's born with and the certificate has a date on it. The certificate is used when the tuning adapter connects to the Roamio via USB. Apparently, the MTR700 has a bug that won't accept the certificates presented by Roamio's (or any other device for that matter) after a certain date. I can't tell from the other SiliconDust threads if that date is Jan 2014 or May 2014 but it does say their engineers were able to reproduce the bug and confirm it.

I expect your Roamio would work fine with the MTR700 since it surely has a certificate dated before Jan 2014/May 2014. The bug (if that's what it is) that is in the MTR700 wouldn't come into play. If I understand correctly, the bug is that the MTR700 is rejecting certificates that are after a certain date. This may explain why all (3) of my TivoHD's work fine with the same tuning adapter(s) - their certificates have an older date just like your Roamio Pro.

I am anxious for the Tivo engineers to help but in the meantime please check back and let us know what you found out. Thanks.


----------



## michaelj3 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm having exactly the same issue you are:

Had 2 TiVo HD's and one Premiere working flawlessly on cable card and TA on Charter here in Rochester, MN for past 3 years. Upgraded to Roamio, and the Tuning adapter is just not recognized. I too tried other USB devices in the USB ports, (Flash Drive), and immediately after plugging those, got a message that external storage that was connected to USB was not supported. That told me that the Roamio could talk well enough on USB to know it was a storage device. 

When I went deep into the Settings and checked the DVR Diagnostics, and scrolled way to the bottom, I noted the TA STATUS saying "Initializing" and then saw it briefly flash an error saying "Unable to Authenticate." Then back to initializing over and over again. 

Net, this seems to imply a security issue, which is exactly the issue you pointed out in the threads that were pointed out from SiliconDust. 

I have Charter on the hook to update me to FW 1.39 on my TA's, but I'm not sure that is going to be enough. It is unclear to me that 1.39 FW is sufficient. 

If you call TiVo tomorrow, you can let them know to check this forum, you are not alone. I'll post back here if I get 1.39 TA FW on my MTR700 and if it made any difference.


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for posting. Tivo is aware of the issue and this thread. I also emailed Margret to let her know and she replied back that they are working on it. Please post back what you find out about 1.39 if you are able to test that. It's good to know that I am not the only person seeing this issue.


----------



## michaelj3 (Mar 11, 2010)

Can you PM me Margaret's e-mail...I submitted an e-mail ticket this morning to TiVo support, because I was not sure the phone support folks were capturing all my debug data properly. I would like to turn her on to my ticket number.

I will surely post back about 1.39 FW, but I suspect this is not recent enough, or the SiliconDust folks would not have experienced their problems (Moto/Arris) would have just recommended "Upgrade TA to 1.39. 1.39 seems to have released around July of 2014. Issue discovered in Sep 2014.


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Done. Please keep us posted regarding what you find out about 1.39. Thanks.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We are now tracking this issue and looking at options for resolution.

I'll keep you posted.

--Margret


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's the story:

Motorola/ARRIS Tuning Adapters need to be updated to version 1.40 of the firmware, in order to be compatible with current CableLabs device certificates.

We are reaching out to all cable operators to notify them of this issue, and to urge them to update to the latest Arris firmware.

If you are experiencing this issue, you may want to contact your cable operator and request the firmware update. (I don't know which ones are in a position to update right away, but I expect it would be helpful to have a ticket open so they are aware you are in urgent need of the firmware update.) Feel free to share my email ([email protected]) with anyone you contact trying to resolve this. I am happy to provide additional details to your cable operator.

In addition, you may want to send me an email with the subject "<your cable company name> TA firmware 1.4". Include in that email:
- name on your cable company account
- phone number on your cable company account
- email address on your cable company account
- an incident/ticket number if you've opened one with your cable company
- your TiVo TSN

We may be able to forward your info to your cable company as well, with hopes they can target your Tuning Adapter for an early firmware update.

I'm so sorry for all of this trouble!

--Margret


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you for having your team check into this and getting back to me so quickly. I'll open a ticket with Cox first thing in the morning and start the process of getting an updated TA.

I'll send you an email once I have the Cox ticket number and you can forward my information to them in hopes that it will help push things along.

Thanks again for your prompt attention to this issue.


----------



## tekn0lust (Nov 5, 2014)

Chiming in as an affected user in Dallas, TX on Time Warner with Motorola Tuning Adapter. I have been experiencing this exact issue after trying to upgrade from an HD to a Roamio. Glad to see there is a possible fix.


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

I spoke to Cox this morning and have a service call for tomorrow at 10-12a CST. I made sure they understood the issue and the need for ver 1.40 firmware on the tuning adapter AND the need for a senior cablecard tech. According to the rep, she placed notes all over the service call record about needing 1.40 and even went so far as to state they shouldn't bother rolling a truck unless he has the 1.40 version. We'll see what happens. I'll post an update after the tech gets done. It will be a very quick call if they show up without an updated TA.

Margret - I emailed you details with work order number, etc as requested.


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Cox sent two technicians today and we are 0 for 2. The first tech had never seen a cablecard so he was a no-go from the start. The second escalated technician was very helpful and understood the issue clearly after I explained it to him. I printed this thread so he can return and give it to his supervisor but he was unable to provide a 1.40 TA. While on the phone with his supervisor, his supervisor claimed he could not provide 1.40 firmware either.

2nd tech said he would call or have someone call me on Monday after he got in touch with Cox engineering and gave them materials I passed along. He explained that this issue needs to go to Cox engineering and not the first line call center (I agree! How?). We'll see if I hear back on Monday. If not, I will call and try to navigate the bureaucracy again.


----------



## tekn0lust (Nov 5, 2014)

tc2014 said:


> Cox sent two technicians today and we are 0 for 2. The first tech had never seen a cablecard so he was a no-go from the start. The second escalated technician was very helpful and understood the issue clearly after I explained it to him. I printed this thread so he can return and give it to his supervisor but he was unable to provide a 1.40 TA. While on the phone with his supervisor, his supervisor claimed he could not provide 1.40 firmware either.
> 
> 2nd tech said he would call or have someone call me on Monday after he got in touch with Cox engineering and gave them materials I passed along. He explained that this issue needs to go to Cox engineering and not the first line call center (I agree! How?). We'll see if I hear back on Monday. If not, I will call and try to navigate the bureaucracy again.


I'm having same issue with Time Warner Cable. I understand completely though, they can't just release new firmware to their customers without doing some QA and regression testing. With so few users affected they can't risk a larger potential problem. As bad as we want the firmware update we're going to have to wait for release processes to work.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm having a hard time understanding why Tivo would change the cert on new Roamio such that it requires a firmware that isn't even out in the wild yet.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

WO312 said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding why Tivo would change the cert on new Roamio such that it requires a firmware that isn't even out in the wild yet.


There might be some sort of technical reason, but it does seem to go against the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" maxim.


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

My understanding is that the bug is inside the MTR700 not the roamio. The roamio is presenting a good/valid certificate but the MTR700 doesn't accept it, even though it's good and valid. That's the bug. To resolve either change the certificate on the Roamio to one that is accepted by the MTR700 or get an MTR700 that is updated to 1.40 where the bug is fixed.

The kicker of this is that it's not just Tivo who is affected. Anyone selling a cablecard device (after a certain date) where the customer must use an MTR700 will be affected. In fact, I learned about this issue from SiliconDust, not Tivo. Who knows how long I would have gone round and round before someone at Tivo figured out what is going on.

I am going to give Cox a little while to get me 1.40. The most recent FCC guidance about cablecards mentioned this exact issue so from a regulatory standpoint, the cable companies will have to resolve this eventually. I just don't know how to get a reasonable estimate for "eventually".
Here's the guidance (see the last bullet point): http://support.tivo.com/ci/fattach/get/65615/1312909777/redirect/1

On the Tivo side, I am still within my 60 day return window so if it isn't resolved soon, I'll just send it all back to Tivo for a refund. No point in keeping it if it doesn't - and more importantly, can't - work. I hate to do that but I have no choice at that point.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

tc2014 said:


> On the Tivo side, I am still within my 60 day return window so if it isn't resolved soon, I'll just send it all back to Tivo for a refund. No point in keeping it if it doesn't - and more importantly, can't - work. I hate to do that but I have no choice at that point.


Have you tried running the Roamio without the tuning adapter attached? You may find that most or all of the channels you care about don't even require the tuning adapter.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

WO312 said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding why Tivo would change the cert on new Roamio such that it requires a firmware that isn't even out in the wild yet.


They didn't exactly 'change' it. The TA croaks when it sees certs signed after a certain date. They just went ahead building Romaio's and certs with the current date, refreshing certs with the current date, until a magic line was crossed, and problems started occurring.

So a cert that was installed last year, fine. A cert installed today, fails.

Tivo *could* try to work around it by issuing backdated certs. And they may be mulling over how to do that as plan B - but that only gets you so far.. But Plan A, is fix the buggy TA's...


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

tarheel: Since it's the TA that doesn't work, I get all channels that don't require the TA. The tuning adapter is for the switched digital channels so I don't get any of those. Other than that, my Roamio works fine.


----------



## BillL (Oct 6, 2004)

I just purchased a Roamio with lifetime service and am having this issue with Cox in Connecticut. Bummer. The Tivo does not recognize the tuning adapter because it is firmware version 1.37. Has anyone gotten Cox to help them upgrade to 1.4 yet?


----------



## BillL (Oct 6, 2004)

After multiple calls into Cox, I am starting to think that they currently do not have the capability to upgrade the firmware any higher than 1.37.


----------



## tekn0lust (Nov 5, 2014)

BillL said:


> After multiple calls into Cox, I am starting to think that they currently do not have the capability to upgrade the firmware any higher than 1.37.


More than likely Cox doesn't have any control over upgrading the firmware. The TAs are partner devices controlled by the manufacturer or another party. The Cable companies simply use these to deliver service to cable card customers and even that is more of a goodwill type situation since it is not in their best financial interest.

I wish Tivo would step up and do what Silicon Dust did... create a workaround on the Roamio and let us get on with things.


----------



## BillL (Oct 6, 2004)

tekn0lust said:


> More than likely Cox doesn't have any control over upgrading the firmware. The TAs are partner devices controlled by the manufacturer or another party. The Cable companies simply use these to deliver service to cable card customers and even that is more of a goodwill type situation since it is not in their best financial interest.
> 
> I wish Tivo would step up and do what Silicon Dust did... create a workaround on the Roamio and let us get on with things.


Well at any rate, I put a complaint into the FCC. 3.7 isn't even close to the most recent firmware.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

BillL said:


> Well at any rate, I put a complaint into the FCC. 3.7 isn't even close to the most recent firmware.


FCC complaints are probably the best bet at this point. If enough people file formal complaints that will eventually get things rolling.


----------



## BillL (Oct 6, 2004)

I wish I could speak with someone in engineering at Cox to see if a.) They are aware that there is a 1.4 firmware. and b.) That they have a plan to roll it out at some point in the future.


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Cox must meet the FCC requirements laid out in the FCC Enforcement Advisory about CableCards. As we currently stand, Cox is not "Ensure(ing) access to all linear channels" so they are not in compliance with the requirements. Since their system requires a MTR700 tuning adapter and the tuning adapter they supply cannot technically work with the new Roamios, which are certified CableCard devices, it is their responsibility to resolve that. I am not an attorney but the language seems pretty clear.

On the other side, I would think the Tivo Corporation acting in it's own self interest, would vigorously advocate for us since this effectively puts their new Roamio product out of business on Cox Cable systems. It seems like that would get someone's attention but I don't know...maybe there aren't that many of us

For what it's worth, I didn't get a followup from Cox so I am most likely in the same boat as everyone else. Maybe they'll come through later this week but I'm not holding my breath. Still trying to get ahold of 1.40...


----------



## BillL (Oct 6, 2004)

StephanieA

Hi Everyone,

I spoke to our Video Team and we are scheduled to push out the new firmware soon. If everything works out, Kansas is scheduled for Friday. I'll check with my team again tomorrow to see about any other updates coming.

from http://forums.cox.com/forum_home/tv_forum/f/4/t/7035.aspx?pi278=2


----------



## tekn0lust (Nov 5, 2014)

I spoke to Time Warner Cable support today and they are in testing phase of the 1.40 rollout. They are telling me testing will take at least two weeks with deployment possible first week of December. But on the good side they will credit me for the channels I cannot receive for the duration of the outage. So I plan to keep my Roamio and hope TWC will deliver eventually.


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

I am not sure what blame or anger you are referring to. I believe the thread is pretty clear that Tivo is not to blame here.


----------



## alixvincent (Nov 9, 2014)

Is there anyway for the affected end users to update the Motorola TA themselves to v1.40 ??


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

alixvincent said:


> Is there anyway for the affected end users to update the Motorola TA themselves to v1.40 ??


NO, only the local headend video engineers can push out a firmware update for the TA.


----------



## BillL (Oct 6, 2004)

Cox passed 1.4 to my TA this morning. Everything works like a charm now!


----------



## tc2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Same here. 1.40 confirmed in Tulsa. Thanks to Cox for rolling this out so quickly! And thanks to Margret and her team at Tivo for reproducing and confirming the bug so we could quickly and easily identify the fix.

Just to close the entire loop: with version 1.40 on the MTR700, my new Tivo Roamio "sees" the tuning adapter everytime I unplug and replug the USB cable. That is new behavior and now my Roamio acts like my other Tivo HDs


----------



## Darkon (Sep 17, 2007)

Just got my new Roamio last night and ran into this problem today. 

I'm with TWC and will call them about the issue today so they know I need the update, but if anyone can confirm when they get the update pushed to their TA by TWC I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## AlabamaPaul (Jan 13, 2002)

Glad I found this thread. I'm having the exact same problem with my new Roamio with Charter in Montgomery, Alabama.

Charter sent a Tech, and he just arrived. I showed him the info, and he went back to his office to grab another TA that hopefully has the 1.4 version of the firmware.

Not knowing how the cable company head-ends work, should I be concerned that the Charter head-end will downgrade the firmware of the TA if it detects a different version?

Thanks!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Update: November 22

Unfortunately the tech only brought a new TA and that did not resolve the problem.
I will call Charter later today to see if I can find out any more details.


----------



## HeadsUp7Up (Oct 28, 2014)

Had this issue with a Roamio Plus and Time Warner in Dallas. Timeframe given to me was mid December for the new firmware. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allstarz (Nov 21, 2014)

Having the same issue. Found out today that the firmware for my MTR700 T.A. will not be released until 2015 sometime, it is in the 'testing' process right now. The problem was created by TiVo when they rolled out an update and the newer security certificates do not work with the current firmware on various T.A.'s. I wonder how long the Roamio will receive channels without the USB connection to the T.A.? 
Hey TiVo, how about a 'Message' to all customers in Messages about instructions on how to roll back the TiVo update to an earlier version that was working (handshaking) with tuning adapter firmware that is currently in use on the various CATV systems?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

allstarz said:


> Having the same issue. Found out today that the firmware for my MTR700 T.A. will not be released until 2015 sometime, it is in the 'testing' process right now. The problem was created by TiVo when they rolled out an update and the newer security certificates do not work with the current firmware on various T.A.'s. I wonder how long the Roamio will receive channels without the USB connection to the T.A.?


Non-SDV channels can be viewed without the tuning adapter. SDV channels should stop working immediately once you disconnect the tuning adapter.



allstarz said:


> Hey TiVo, how about a 'Message' to all customers in Messages about instructions on how to roll back the TiVo update to an earlier version that was working (handshaking) with tuning adapter firmware that is currently in use on the various CATV systems?


There's nothing you can do about it except complain to your cable company or the FCC about the outdated firmware.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

allstarz said:


> Having the same issue. Found out today that the firmware for my MTR700 T.A. will not be released until 2015 sometime, it is in the 'testing' process right now. The problem was created by TiVo when they rolled out an update and the newer security certificates do not work with the current firmware on various T.A.'s. I wonder how long the Roamio will receive channels without the USB connection to the T.A.?
> Hey TiVo, how about a 'Message' to all customers in Messages about instructions on how to roll back the TiVo update to an earlier version that was working (handshaking) with tuning adapter firmware that is currently in use on the various CATV systems?


I think you are implying the wrong thing here. The non-compliant device is the TA. You are placing the blame on Tivo, when it is your Cable Company that has chosen to run an outdated non-compliant firmware on their device. I bet the necessary firmware has been available to the Cable Company for many months if not a year (either that or Motorola dragged their feet making it). They chose not to update it. They chose specifically that they don't want to properly support the Tuning Adapter by keeping it up to date and working well. This was similarly the issue with CableCards when the Roamio first came out. A significant number of cable systems hadn't updated the firmware on the CableCards to support 6 tuners properly. That firmware had been around for over a year. With the number of cable systems out there (not just companies as many areas within companies run different firmware/equipment) it isn't realistic to have Tivo track all of that. Also, Tivo can't force them to fix it. All they can do really is to make a compliant box as required by CableLabs and attempt to work with Cable Companies as they find issues.


----------



## fifty (Nov 23, 2014)

tekn0lust said:


> Chiming in as an affected user in Dallas, TX on Time Warner with Motorola Tuning Adapter. I have been experiencing this exact issue after trying to upgrade from an HD to a Roamio. Glad to see there is a possible fix.


Same here in Dallas,TX with TWC (MTR700 TA) and new Roamio. Let me know if you get it resolved. Hopefully it's before mid-december like headsup7up mentioned. They probably think as long as it's done by christmas day, it's no big deal...


----------



## BHNtechXpert (Nov 8, 2011)

TiVoMargret said:


> Here's the story:
> 
> Motorola/ARRIS Tuning Adapters need to be updated to version 1.40 of the firmware, in order to be compatible with current CableLabs device certificates.
> 
> ...


Bright House Networks Detroit customer who are concerned about this please reach out to me directly at [email protected]. Please do NOT call Customer Care.

Margret I will be reaching out to you directly....


----------



## tekn0lust (Nov 5, 2014)

So I had some weird happeneings on my system this week. I am on TWC in Dallas with Motorola TA and Tivo Roamio. Previously the Tivo did not recognize the TA at all. I just left my TA connected both Coax and USB to teh Tivo. But all of the sudden this week the TA is discovered by the Tivo and starts popping up an error message over and over again about the tuning adapter not being recognized and to reboot it. I could not get this message to go away except by removing the USB cable from the Tivo.

I thought that maybe TWC pushed the firmware to the TA and that something went wrong so I called TWC support and they told me that TWC is planning to push the 1.40 firmware to their entire footprint first week of December.

Did anyone else see this? Did Tivo try and do an update to fix this that didn't work?


----------



## alixvincent (Nov 9, 2014)

TWC in Corona Del Mar, CA. Exact same experience as you with the Tivo sensing the TA and giving out an error message this past week. My guess is that Tivo may have updated something to cause that. I wont hold my breath for TWC to come thru 1st week of Dec.


----------



## HeadsUp7Up (Oct 28, 2014)

alixvincent said:


> My guess is that Tivo may have updated something to cause that.


This is what happened. TiVo Margret said as much in another thread on here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkon (Sep 17, 2007)

alixvincent said:


> TWC in Corona Del Mar, CA. Exact same experience as you with the Tivo sensing the TA and giving out an error message this past week. My guess is that Tivo may have updated something to cause that. I wont hold my breath for TWC to come thru 1st week of Dec.


I've got TWC in Carlsbad, CA and their ETA has changed from before Thanksgiving to after Thanksgiving to December to after the holidays to early 2015 when I've talked to them each time about getting my cable card problem resolved (I can't even see the non-swtiched channels).

Hopefully it will be sooner rather than later, but I'm not getting my hopes up of getting the TA update this year.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just ran into this. I've had the same TAs connected to my two Roamios sice we got them last year. They use to work fine. I specifically ran a test at one point to see which channels required the TA, so I know it was working at that point. Now none of those channels work, and I can see in DVR Diagnotics that the TA is not even functioning. So what Margret said about the certificates coming from the manufacture date of the TiVo is wrong. Something changed in the last update that effects even TiVos, like mine, that were manufactured prior to cut off date. In fact my Mom just called and said she got the same message on her Premiere and it was bought in 2011.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

What we know is that 20.4.5 added an error message alerting Motorola TA users about outdated firmware. I'm wondering if the way TiVo coded this was to ignore the TA if the firmware was the offending version, even if the box is old enough to have a CableLabs certificate that doesn't cause problems in the old TA firmware. That would be a very poor way of handling it.


----------



## NFLDMN (Dec 1, 2014)

I am a cable subscriber in Northfield, MN with the same issue with my newly purchased TiVo Roamio with an MCard. I am intentionally not naming the cable provider, but an assumption could easily be made on this as to who it would be. I had a technician out to my home today and he said "we're aware of the problem and a fix is in the process of being tested and hopefully will be released soon." I have no complaints about the technician from the cable company, he did the best job he could. In fact, I'd give him kudos for not throwing TiVo or his superiors under the bus. He was very professional about this issue that he had no control over, yet is put in the predicament of being called on to fix it.

Here's the bottom line for me: I have 15 days from purchase date of my TiVo Roamio to return it for a Full Refund. I bought it on 11/28. If it's not working by 12/11 I have to return it on 12/12. I completely understand that this isn't TiVo's issue, BUT... the bottom line for me is that I have something that doesn't do what it's supposed to do and I'm at risk of losing return value if I wait any longer. For all I know I may NEVER work. I hope TiVo can schmooze those necessary, such as my cable company, to arrange necessary alignment to make my product work so I don't need to return it.


----------



## fifty (Nov 23, 2014)

Time for one of my favorite technology quotes: "It's so secure that it doesn't work."


----------



## Spiff72 (Jul 11, 2004)

is there a way to see what firmware version your tuning adapter has?I have a Roamio on its way to me and I would like to check my current tuning adapter to see if it has the proper firmware.


----------



## Spiff72 (Jul 11, 2004)

As an interesting additional note, I went into the menus to find that the message when I looked for the tuning adapter was indicating I didn't have one else connected to my Tivo HD. Poking around further I found that the USB cable had become partially unseated on the back. I have no clue why this was the case or how long it was disconnected. I then plugged it back in and looked through some of the TA menus and MAY have found a reference to version 1.37.

I ended up disconnecting it again just to see if the TA may no longer be needed for Charter in my area (West Michigan). I wish there was an easy way to find out which channels were part of the SDV here so I could do some testing. 

When my new Roamio arrives later this week I plan to get a new Cc self install from the local office here and maybe a new TA at the same time, rather than trying to transfer a card from the Tivo HD to the new Roamio Plus.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Spiff72 said:


> .........I wish there was an easy way to find out which channels were part of the SDV here so I could do some testing. ...........


All you have to do is disconnect the TA and then channel surf all your channels and take note of the ones that can't tune. Those are then your SDV channels.


----------



## Spiff72 (Jul 11, 2004)

HarperVision said:


> All you have to do is disconnect the TA and then channel surf all your channels and take note of the ones that can't tune. Those are then your SDV channels.


I guess I will have to do a methodical pass through all my channels and see if I find any.

I have no idea how long the TA was disconnected, but I haven't noticed any missing channels, so either the TA isn't needed anymore, or I just don't watch any of the SDV channels!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Spiff72 said:


> I guess I will have to do a methodical pass through all my channels and see if I find any.
> 
> I have no idea how long the TA was disconnected, but I haven't noticed any missing channels, so either the TA isn't needed anymore, or I just don't watch any of the SDV channels!


The SDV channels will tend to be the least watched channels like community/local access channels, government info channels, home shopping channels, foreign language channels, and other specialty channels, etc. And sometimes the HD version of the channel may be SDV but the SD version won't be. So if your cable system has unified channel numbers for HD and SD, sometimes you might not even notice if you aren't good at telling the difference between HD and SD.


----------



## robtking (Dec 1, 2014)

I have the same problem. I received a new Roamio Plus in early Nov. and worked for two weeks with Tivo tech support and Cox techs trying to get it to recognize a Motorola TA. After trying 4 TA's with no success and shrugs from Cox, I sent the Roamio back for a refund. I have a TiVo Hd which has been working for 5 years on Cox with a Motorola TA.
I liked what I saw of the Roamio but could not get it to recognize the TA. I can tell when the HD calls on the TA by the red light flashing. Nothing like this was seen with the TA connected to the Roamio. Cox professes ignorance as to why this combination will not work.
Previous posts to this thread provide some answers. How to get Cox to recognize this problem and fix it remains an open question. Meanwhile I continue to use the HD although it is getting a little flaky. 
I have reluctantly decided to sign-up for a Cox DVR


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

robtking said:


> I have the same problem. I received a new Roamio Plus in early Nov. and worked for two weeks with Tivo tech support and Cox techs trying to get it to recognize a Motorola TA. After trying 4 TA's with no success and shrugs from Cox, I sent the Roamio back for a refund. I have a TiVo Hd which has been working for 5 years on Cox with a Motorola TA.
> I liked what I saw of the Roamio but could not get it to recognize the TA. I can tell when the HD calls on the TA by the red light flashing. Nothing like this was seen with the TA connected to the Roamio. Cox professes ignorance as to why this combination will not work.
> Previous posts to this thread provide some answers. How to get Cox to recognize this problem and fix it remains an open question. Meanwhile I continue to use the HD although it is getting a little flaky.
> I have reluctantly decided to sign-up for a Cox DVR


The problem should be fixed within a month or two. When it has been confirmed fixed on Cox systems, you should try giving the Roamio another shot.


----------



## lisaadler (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tatergator1 said:


> What we know is that 20.4.5 added an error message alerting Motorola TA users about outdated firmware. I'm wondering if the way TiVo coded this was to ignore the TA if the firmware was the offending version, even if the box is old enough to have a CableLabs certificate that doesn't cause problems in the old TA firmware. That would be a very poor way of handling it.


Nope, my TA is not working at all even though my Roamio was purchased September 2013 so it's not just an errant error message. They must have updated the certificate with the software update. Luckily for us there are only like 6 HD channels that use it and they're mostly ones we don't watch. The only reason I realized there was an issue is because I tried to record something from HDNet Movies, which I rarely watch, and it's apparently one of the SDV channels so it failed. No big deal for me, but if I lived in an area that made more wide spread use of SDV I'd be p!ssed


----------



## robtking (Dec 1, 2014)

I described my troubles with trying to get a new Roamio to recognize a Cox TA leading to my returning the Roamio in a previous post. I read with interest the need for updating the TA firmware to 1.40. I still have a TiVo HD operating with a Cox Motorola TA as it has been for the last 5 years. Today I checked the TA diag. pages on the HD and it shows Platform No. 1.40 so it looks like Cox has caught up. Maybe I will try a Roamio again, after a decent interval.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm reading this thread with interest and wondering why I haven't been affected. I'm with Time-Warner in North Texas with a Roamio Plus attached to an MTR700 showing firmware 1.37. I'm not experiencing any issues whatsoever.

Is this firmware issue only affecting certain (unlucky) users?


----------



## fifty (Nov 23, 2014)

I thought the issue was generally only with tivos manufactured after a certain date (mid-2014) aka new roamios. I can't get any sdv channels...the first being gala and nbcsn (30,31). Twc dallas.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Below is my current understanding of the cable companies that are updating the firmware on their Motorola/Arris Tuning Adapters to version 1.4.

1. I believe Cox has completed their firmware updates.

2. I believe Time Warner is starting their updates this week, and should be complete by the end of next week.

3. I believe Charter is working to complete their updates this month.

--Margret


----------



## fifty (Nov 23, 2014)

Christmas is a good motivator for them


----------



## chassey4 (Mar 23, 2010)

Tivo Margaret you are a bright beacon in a very dark tuning adaptor world. thank you for keeping on top of the problem. it sure is easier to be patient when we know a resolution is definitely on the way. cheers


----------



## alixvincent (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll jump for joy when it actually happens. Nevertheless thank you for the good news Tivo Margret. I was seriously beginning to consider returning my Tivo.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVoMargret said:


> 3. I believe Charter is working to complete their updates this month.


I'll keep an eye on mine and post when it's updated. We tend to be the bottom of the stack in terms of Charter territories so we could be last in line for this update.


----------



## chadmaca (Feb 18, 2004)

Confirmed for Time Warner Cable San Diego (North County). Received the update last night. Firmware Ver says 01.40 now, and all the SDV channels are working!
I'm really happy, I just got a Roamio Plus using the 10 year customer discount, and I was worried I might have to return it.
Thanks to this thread for giving me hope, and saving me the trouble of calling TWC a million times to try to get it fixed.


----------



## Darkon (Sep 17, 2007)

chadmaca said:


> Confirmed for Time Warner Cable San Diego (North County). Received the update last night. Firmware Ver says 01.40 now, and all the SDV channels are working!
> I'm really happy, I just got a Roamio Plus using the 10 year customer discount, and I was worried I might have to return it.
> Thanks to this thread for giving me hope, and saving me the trouble of calling TWC a million times to try to get it fixed.


Glad to hear you got the update because I'm also in the TWC SD NC area and am in the same situation where i just got the Roamio Plus deal and then immediate ran into the TA problem.

Did you have to do anything special to trigger the update of the TA? Did you restart the TA to get things working or did you just wake up in the morning to find that everything was suddenly working? I'm asking because it doesn't look like my TAs have been updated yet. They are powered on and connected in-line with the coax and the TiVo, so I'm assuming that's all I need to do to get the update. I'm also on the TWC ticket for the TA problem so they know my TAs need to be updated. Just hoping I get the update sometime today because I've got a TWC service tech coming out tomorrow to try to figure out why my Roamio also isn't getting most of the non-switched channels and I'd like to make sure the TA issue is resolved before spending more time troubleshooting something that may also be a result of the TA issue.


----------



## Wammer (Jun 4, 2007)

Add me to the list of those who just bought a Roamio Plus and ran into this TA problem. I'm with Charter though so get to wait even longer. I've got 10 days left to return the box under the 30 day guarantee. I sure hope it doesn't come to that but right now the Roamio is playing second fiddle to my XL4 which works great.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Darkon said:


> Did you have to do anything special to trigger the update of the TA? Did you restart the TA to get things working or did you just wake up in the morning to find that everything was suddenly working?


Restarting the tuning adapter might help trigger the update. I have a Cisco TA on TWC and I remember the last time I got a firmware update on it I had restarted it (as I regularly do every few weeks) and the light on it was blinking in a pattern I had never seen before. I looked it up online and the pattern meant a firmware update was being installed.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Darkon said:


> Glad to hear you got the update because I'm also in the TWC SD NC area and am in the same situation where i just got the Roamio Plus deal and then immediate ran into the TA problem. Did you have to do anything special to trigger the update of the TA? Did you restart the TA to get things working or did you just wake up in the morning to find that everything was suddenly working? I'm asking because it doesn't look like my TAs have been updated yet. *They are powered on and connected in-line with the coax and the TiVo, so I'm assuming that's all I need to do to get the update. *I'm also on the TWC ticket for the TA problem so they know my TAs need to be updated. Just hoping I get the update sometime today because I've got a TWC service tech coming out tomorrow to try to figure out why my Roamio also isn't getting most of the non-switched channels and I'd like to make sure the TA issue is resolved before spending more time troubleshooting something that may also be a result of the TA issue.


I suggest you do not hook the Roamio up in line through the TA's coax. This can cause signal degradation and issues. You should get a coax splitter and run one leg to the Roamio and the other to the TA. Just leave the RF coax output of the TA open. Then just make sure the USB cable is attached between them so the TiVo can communicate with the TA. That's all you need for it to work properly and receive any updates it may need. I would recommend rebooting the TA to try to kick start the update too.


----------



## Darkon (Sep 17, 2007)

HarperVision said:


> I suggest you do not hook the Roamio up in line through the TA's coax. This can cause signal degradation and issues. You should get a coax splitter and run one leg to the Roamio and the other to the TA. Just leave the RF coax output of the TA open. Then just make sure the USB cable is attached between them so the TiVo can communicate with the TA. That's all you need for it to work properly and receive any updates it may need. I would recommend rebooting the TA to try to kick start the update too.


Thanks for the tip. I've had the TA in-line with my 2 Premiers w/o any issues, but in addition to the TA issues with the Roamio, I also haven't been able to get the non-swtiched channels working (even after TiVo replacing the Roamio once). TiVo says the signal strength is too high, but TWC says that's BS and that the signal is right where it should be. But it does sound like the Roamio's tuner is overly sensitive to the signal strength compared to pretty much everything else. I've tried using an attenuator to reduce the signal strength w/o any results. TWC is coming out again tomorrow to take a look at things since I also lost my switched channels on my Premier earlier this week (I suspect it is possibly the result of a TiVo update being pushed to the Premier that introduced the same TA certification date issue).

Basically, it's been a month of hell where my TiVos aren't working and I've spent many hours on the phone (or in person) with both TWC and TiVo trying to get these issues resolved.

And to top it all off, one of the TiVo Mini's I recently bought for use with the Roamio (actually, I bought the Roamio so I could use the Mini's since they wouldn't work with my 2-tuner Premiers) went into an endless reboot loop and I have to do an RMA on it. After 10-years of being a happy TiVo user, I'm at the point where I would have a hard time recommending anything TiVo to a friend. And while I know the actual TA bug is in the TA and not the TiVo, I also feel that this type of issue was something that TiVo should have caught in their testing before rolling out the update to everyone. And (assuming it was possible) when they did learn of the problem, they should have rolled out an update that used the older signature to avoid the issue until the TA update could be rolled out to everyone.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Darkon said:


> I've tried using an attenuator to reduce the signal strength w/o any results.


You should be using splitters, not attenuators, to reduce the signal strength as needed.


----------



## Darkon (Sep 17, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> You should be using splitters, not attenuators, to reduce the signal strength as needed.


I've tried both attenuators and splitters, with the same negative results. And it was TiVo support that suggested using an attenuator (two different times I called). Additionally, in many other threads where people said TiVo told them their signal was too hot, they were told to (or chose to) use an attenuator.


----------



## chadmaca (Feb 18, 2004)

Darkon said:


> Glad to hear you got the update because I'm also in the TWC SD NC area and am in the same situation where i just got the Roamio Plus deal and then immediate ran into the TA problem.
> 
> Did you have to do anything special to trigger the update of the TA? Did you restart the TA to get things working or did you just wake up in the morning to find that everything was suddenly working?


No, I hadn't rebooted the TA in a few days. I had been doing so every morning for the first few days after I got the Roamio, but then I gave that up. I just woke up this morning and the update was there.

Don't know if it is relevant, but I do not have the Coax out on the TA hooked up to the Roamio, only the USB cable.


----------



## Wyattj (Feb 25, 2005)

With TWC in Maine and mine finally updated last night. Nice to have all my channels back.


----------



## eyelovemychevy (Jun 7, 2008)

Did it update on its own?


----------



## krausswilliam (Jul 4, 2002)

Charter Minnesota
Roamio Pro
MTR 700 (firmware unknown--nothing on diagnostic screen)


Same issue as everyone here.
Tech was out. Told me it was a "known" issue. Elevated to tier 2 support. Told me they would check and get back to me with an answer/ETA.


----------



## Wyattj (Feb 25, 2005)

eyelovemychevy said:


> Did it update on its own?


Yes. Updated on both my new Romaio and my old Premier.


----------



## alixvincent (Nov 9, 2014)

No update yet here in Newport beach/corona del mar, CA. In fact my TA's yellow light started flashing permanently after I rebooted it on 12/12. That cant be good. With TWC, Roamio plus.


----------



## Logic129 (Nov 29, 2014)

TWC here in Anaheim, CA. No update yet, even after reboot. Still on version 1.39.


----------



## fifty (Nov 23, 2014)

How do you guys even know what version your TA is at? The only communication i get from my roamio about the ta is that its security certificates are invalid. Twc dallas.


----------



## Logic129 (Nov 29, 2014)

fifty said:


> How do you guys even know what version your TA is at? The only communication i get from my roamio about the ta is that its security certificates are invalid. Twc dallas.



Go into Account & System Information
Tuning Adapter
Tuning Adapter Diagnostics
In the diagnostics screen, go down to Code Modules.


----------



## rdsinMesquite (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm in Dallas and my TA software was updated overnight on Sunday. I tested my channels this morning, and now receive every channel that I subscribe to. I didn't have to reboot my TA; the update happened automatically. I guess the wait is finally over!


----------



## Pjpalazzo (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone using Charter in the New Orleans area and have any luck getting this resolved. I just got my Roamio Plus last week. Cable card paired with no issues but getting the runaround from Charter on this whole tuning adapter thing. Had 3 techs out Saturday and they all were scratching their heads over it. Last one made a call and got an answer that firmware will not be updated till the end on January. We are missing a bunch of channels and would prefer not to wait that long. Tech #4 coming out today.


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

My TA was also flashed to 1.40 last night, although I own an older Roamio which was not experiencing the unavailable TA issue. I'm with Time-Warner in North Texas (DFW market).

Hopefully I experienced anomalies, but I've had to restart the TA twice today due to repeated tuning failures--selecting an SDV channel would result in multiple error "bong" sounds and no video. This did not occur with the 1.37 firmware.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DaveDFW said:


> My TA was also flashed to 1.40 last night, although I own an older Roamio which was not experiencing the unavailable TA issue.


My Roamios were both bought last year and I still have the TA issues. I know Margret mentioned that certificate was dated according to manufacture date, but that doesn't seem to apply to me. My Mom is even having the issue on her Premiere.

I just checked my firmware and it's 1.37 still.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Mar 27, 2009)

TWC in Southern California (Thousand Oaks). No updated Motorola TA firmware as of this posting.

I appreciate the posts and updates of others (whether or not they include any firmware status change), especially from those in Southern California. Keep 'em coming.

I can't leave my tuning adapter plugged in to my Roamio, as it prevents me from watching TV (error/warning message every few seconds). So I have to leave it unplugged (and therefore have no idea when it might have received an update).

Thus, I will be eyeing this thread every day. As soon as one of my fellow (non-San Diego) Californians has the Motorola 1.40 firmware update, I'll know to go plug my TA back in and check to see if I've also been (finally!) updated.

So thanks, everyone. I'm depending on you. Please keep sharing your statuses.


----------



## eyelovemychevy (Jun 7, 2008)

I just called and they released the update to the I.E. on the 12th and orange county is due on the 18th and 19th


----------



## Darkon (Sep 17, 2007)

Update:
Looks like I finally have things working, but it wasn't a simple process.

It does look like TWC in North County San Diego did push out the update earlier last week, but unfortunately for me, my 2 Tuning Adapters were corrupted by the update. My TAs are pretty old...from when they first rolled them out in this area. From the guy that got things working, it sounds like there was a sort of recall or tech note on the older TAs a year or two ago where the techs were supposed to swap out the older TAs if they were already working on the account. I guess mine were so old that they couldn't accept the 1.4 update and were corrupted by it. They both needed to be swapped out with new units (which were initially 1.39 but then auto-updated to 1.4 within a few/several minutes after going online). 

This also resolved my "missing channels" problem with my Roamio, so contrary to what TiVo kept saying about the signal being too strong, the signal was fine (as TWC kept saying) and apparently the TA firmware issue was the underlying problem for all of the problems I was having with missing non-switched channels since that's the only thing they changed or replaced.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

How are your TAs connected? Do you go...


```
Wall->TA->TiVo
```
or


```
Wall->Splitter->TA
              ->Tivo
```
If it's the first one then simply swapping the TAs might have fixed your signal issue. The older Moto TAs had a seriously crappy passthrough port and could screw up the signal for the TiVo. The newer ones are much better.


----------



## Darkon (Sep 17, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> How are your TAs connected? Do you go...
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Before things were fixed, I had tried both configurations and neither worked. In the past, I had always used the first example (from TA output into TiVo) with my Premiers (and previous HDs) and never had an issue.

I also had problems when the TA was completely out of the loop and I still didn't get the non-switched channels, so actually by going from the new TA output into the TiVo Roamio, that might have not only fixed the problem with switched channels, but it could have also "fixed" any problems with the signal strength (though when I check the signal strength and SNR #s they look the same as before...100% and ~40db), so I'm not sure that's the case.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The pass through on the new TAs could be attenuating the signal just enough to make it not cause an issue with the TiVo's tuners. I bet if you hooked it back up using the second option you'd have problems again. Either that or the cable guy fixed some other issue while he was there.


----------



## krausswilliam (Jul 4, 2002)

still no answer from charter. called tivo and they say charter and twc have been very unresponsive on this.


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Mar 27, 2009)

I was with my dad today as he spoke with TWC's cablecard division (activating a new cablecard and Motorola TA to go with his new Roamio).

He (like me) is in Southern California (Thousand Oaks).

The TWC rep specifically said that our TA firmware update will be pushed out on Dec. 19. I asked the rep if that was certain for my house too (and not just my dad). The rep said that it would apply for "all of California."

I don't know what to make of that since San Diego (North County) and the Inland Empire have supposedly already had the update, but I'm just passing along what he said. He was very specific, and reconfirmed what he'd said.

I'm crossing my fingers for this Friday (12/19) then. Hopefully at 12:01 AM, and not 11:59 PM.


----------



## fifty (Nov 23, 2014)

Twc dallas. Supposedly should have 1.40 now per tech support. However now my TA diagnostics keeps saying "fatal error: no hmac key sent" then "initializing"...forever. TA direct connection to wall outlet, no splitters.


----------



## eyelovemychevy (Jun 7, 2008)

I was watching TV and my tuning adapter with TWC just received the update. I'm in Bellflower, Ca. (Southern California)


----------



## Wammer (Jun 4, 2007)

Woke up to find my TAs got the firmware update overnight. Charter customer in Twin Cities, MN. Yay!


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

My tuning adapter updated with 1.40 this morning right after midnight here in Westchester, California.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I got the update last night but the TA still doesn't work. I rebooted both the TA and the TiVo and it still gives me some error about the TA not supporting 6 tuners and in the DVR diagnostics screen it says it's "Connection state: Disabled".


----------



## HeadsUp7Up (Oct 28, 2014)

TWC in Plano and I have 1.40. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NFLDMN (Dec 1, 2014)

Just received 1.40 on Charter in Northfield, MN and all is working well. Thank you!!!


----------



## scottc42 (Jan 5, 2006)

Charter, SE Wisconsin. 1.40 update rolled out sometime this week.


----------



## mrschimpf (Feb 18, 2011)

scottc42 said:


> Charter, SE Wisconsin. 1.40 update rolled out sometime this week.


Confirmed for the Sheboygan system; had to get a new Roamio Pro this week when my Premiere XL died (hard drive, but I'm not ready to try a DIY upgrade yet) and thankfully read about this here so I didn't tear my hair out after I got my CableCard reprovisioned. Now I can get back to watching the cricket channel at night.:up:


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Mar 27, 2009)

TWC in Southern California (Thousand Oaks). Got the 1.40 update around 10:30 PM on Thurs 12/18 (tonight/last night, depending on when you read this).

All working well. (Finally get to enjoy this TiVo Roamio Pro!!)


----------



## alixvincent (Nov 9, 2014)

TA updated shortly after midnight in Corona del mar, Orange county, CA. TWC. All working well finally


----------



## allstarz (Nov 21, 2014)

TA has been updated on Charter here in east TN, all is working well, firmware version 1.40 verified in code module under diagnostic screen as pointed out previously.


----------



## Logic129 (Nov 29, 2014)

TWC in Anaheim, CA - TA is updated to 1.40.


----------



## RJSmoker (Dec 30, 2003)

I bought a Roamio to replace my series 3. I dreaded dealing with Charter and my worst fears were borne out. (I'll spare you the details but it required a service call just to pair the M-card!) The service tech saw the Roamio and said our tuning adapter won't work with that. I showed him that the TA was in fact running Platform 1.4 despite his claiming it hadn't been released. Everything works great except that I can't get all my premium channels. I get some HBO's, some Max's, etc,., etc. I've repeated Guided setup 3 times to no avail.

Of course, the service tech was no help. Said he'd talk to his supervisor.

Anybody else got this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## RJSmoker (Dec 30, 2003)

I bought a Roamio to replace my series 3. I dreaded dealing with Charter and my worst fears were borne out. (I'll spare you the details but it required a service call just to pair the M-card!) The service tech saw the Roamio and said our tuning adapter won't work with that. I showed him that the TA was in fact running Platform 1.4 despite his claiming it hadn't been released. Everything works great except that I can't get all my premium channels. I get some HBO's, some Max's, etc,., etc. I've repeated Guided setup 3 times to no avail.

Of course, the service tech was no help. Said he'd talk to his supervisor.

Anybody else got this problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## fifty (Nov 23, 2014)

Twc dallas. Finally got my roamio working with all channels but it required a service call and a tech install of a new TA. My original TA "burned out" according to the tech.


----------



## tekn0lust (Nov 5, 2014)

Returned from business trip to working TA w v1.40

Got a proactive call from CC support that the update was applied.
Did not have to do anything except plug in USB between TA and Tivo.

TWC in North Dallas(Frisco). So glad I did not return the Roamio and Minis. Really love the flexibility.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I saw what I thought was this problem on my Roamio Pro yesterday (Brighthouse). Rebooting the TA seemed to resove the issue but can anyone point me to where the firmware version is listed on a Cisco TA? I went through all the screens and couldn't really find one that looked definite.

Thanks.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

As I understand it this issue only effects Moto TAs. Your Cisco TA should not have this issue.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

windracer said:


> I saw what I thought was this problem on my Roamio Pro yesterday (Brighthouse). Rebooting the TA seemed to resove the issue but can anyone point me to where the firmware version is listed on a Cisco TA? I went through all the screens and couldn't really find one that looked definite.
> 
> Thanks.





Dan203 said:


> As I understand it this issue only effects Moto TAs. Your Cisco TA should not have this issue.


What Dan said:

But here is where you find the Cisco TA Firmware:
TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Account & System Info > Tuning Adapter > Tuning Adapter Diagnostics > Versions and MACs

SOFTWARE VERSIONS
FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_*F.2001* or F.1901


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, that's what I thought, thanks. It's just strange I started seeing the same error message and couldn't get it to go away (it kept popping up) until I rebooted the TA. Haven't had to do that in a long time, just a fluke I guess.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mine is still popping up that 6 tuner error even though I got the newest firmware. I assume there is some issue with the TA at the head end. However since SDV is only used for a handful of channels that I don't watch anyway I haven't bothered to call Charter about it.


----------



## AlabamaPaul (Jan 13, 2002)

I am glad to report that Charter in Montgomery Alabama has finally updated their TA firmware to 1.40.

On a whim, I power cycled the TA (I had left it connected to the cable, but disconnected from the Tivo Roamio) and reconnected the USB cable.
Much to my amazement, the SDV channel I had selected, started working, and I found the 2 or 3 other SDV channels that I cared about were now working.

I am glad Charter updated the firmware, but it would have been nice if they had contacted me.


----------



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

Beating on the install of a new Roamio Pro that for 2 days has frustrated me and Cox, my provider. Found the Motorola 700 1.40 info, called back and Cox updated from their end, but evidently not the correct version. Tech pushing could not determine the version from their end. My Premiere setup right next to it has a full screen of TA info, clearly 1.40.

Cox out in Kansas had this fix out in December. Why such limited exposure? Guess they know I'm ditching the Cox Contour product, should never have let it in my house. Roamio and Mini. That's the new setup.

Any local way to flash a Motorola now Arris? 700?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

turbo327 said:


> Beating on the install of a new Roamio Pro that for 2 days has frustrated me and Cox, my provider. Found the Motorola 700 1.40 info, called back and Cox updated from their end, but evidently not the correct version. Tech pushing could not determine the version from their end. My Premiere setup right next to it has a full screen of TA info, clearly 1.40.
> 
> Cox out in Kansas had this fix out in December. Why such limited exposure? Guess they know I'm ditching the Cox Contour product, should never have let it in my house. Roamio and Mini. That's the new setup.
> 
> Any local way to flash a Motorola now Arris? 700?


Most of the reports I have seen, were fixed by replacing the TA with a new one.

I did see a post were the OP swapped the TA's between the Premiere and the Roamio and the firmware updated. You might give that a try.


----------



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

CoxInPHX said:


> Most of the reports I have seen, were fixed by replacing the TA with a new one.
> 
> I did see a post were the OP swapped the TA's between the Premiere and the Roamio and the firmware updated. You might give that a try.


I concur. At this point that should be the next step.

I am on my 2nd TA. First one came out via FedEx, and the 4th (hmm... or was it the 5th) Cox telephone tech said either the cable card or tuning adapter could have an issue, take them to your local Cox store and exchange them. The Cox store did just that, except that they forgot the Moca filter in the replacement set they gave me. I returned the MOCA filter that was in the original FedEx shipment mindful that replacing everything was likely a good idea. But hey... there is a LOT more to this story, this is just the basics. Suffice it to say I made a 2nd trip back to Cox Store to pickup a Moca filter. An oh... the first 5 techs I talked to told me I did not need this device in my setup. It was the 6, 7th and now 8th that said there was no 'guantee' of a successful firmware update or 'full channel load' without the Moca adapter installed.

And I am using the 'new' cable configuration for hookup of the TA, i.e. Cox feed to a two way splitter, one output of the splitter going to the RF In on the TA, the other going to the Tivo.

Cox pushed a firmware update now multiple times. No change. But then they were unable to be certain what firmware revision they were pushing. So ah... what good is that? The live in home tech was supposed to come last night, but went to the wrong house. Sheez! When I called in last night to complain, the gent who answered took the issue on, and after an hour came to pretty much the same conclusion, i.e. swap the two Tuning Adapters and see if the problem goes away. I had suggested this before taking the first setup back to the Cox store. But the remote phone tech did not want to risk breaking my current setup. Okay... I can see that point and somewhat agree. Or would have been willing to try it anyway.

And at this point, I want to do just that BEFORE doing anything else. It should prove or disprove the theory, since the existing TA is known to be 1.40. And I would prefer to do that with a Cox tech standing in my house doing it.

Or they might bring a Cisco TA, which I believe is reputed to work out of the box? I believe it is possible my Hampton Roads area COX does not have the Cisco in its infrastructure, but do not know that for certain.

Tapping my toe this morning waiting for a Cox call or tech to show. Very polite Cox support on the phone, but if 10 calls over 4 days don't resolve a problem, something is amuck in their support system.


----------



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

CoxInPhx, I also posted about this in the Cox Hampton Roads thread on the AVS forum. Ha. Seems if that thread is one you participated in, I was taking your Tivo Upgrade recommendations from a few months ago. Most excellent suggestions too!

---------------

Update at 2 PM EST 9 March 2015. The Cox phone support tech Ron out of Ohio has made this work. We swapped my existing Motorola Tuning Adapter (with the known 1.40 firmware) over to the new Tivo and all works perfectly. Putting the 2nd new out of the box Tuner Adapter on my old Tivo allowed it to handshake with the Tivo, and it displayed firmware version 1.33 from 2009. Sort of clears the air. Now the 'new' 2nd out of the box Tuning Adapter still will not respond to resets from the Cox support end in Ohio. Completely ignored. But it does talk to my older Tivo ( Premiere XL ) and tells us firmware is 1.33. It also attempts to display all my subscribed channels that are switched digital video. But its amber light will not stop blinking, which indicates a continued issue. Ron has verified a on site tech call for tomorrow, and that my trouble ticket is marked for expedite for today if someone becomes available. Not ideal but no way to influence this from my end.


----------



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

This was completed yesterday without any issue. Joe G. the Cox onsite gent had it all working in just 15 minutes or so. He put a new Motorola tuning adapter on, got it updated to the 1.40 firmware and all things came to where they should be. He said the tuner adapter I was having issues with was corrupt, likely from an interrupted firmware update due to a reset or power being removed while troubleshooting. My take as a longtime tech is yes, it is not nice to interrupt any device while it is updating firmware. He also suspected that might have been what happened to the first tuning adapter. Bottom line is all is working.


----------

